# Thinking about adding HCG to my TRT



## GreenMeanie (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi.

I am thinking of adding HCG to my TRT and am looking for input on pros and cons.

I am 44, and have been on TRT for a little over 3 years now.  I basically researched TRT on my own and asked my family doctor to put me on it due to constant fatigue.  I was surprised at how little he knew about it and how willing he was to let me call the shots.  My initial test levels were at 325.  I know some doctors have told guys that is "low normal" and that they would not put them on TRT.  I am thinking that it may be normal for an 80 year old, but not for me!  He started me at 1ml/200mg every 2 weeks.  He also started me on tamoxifen.  I went in for blood tests on a regular basis and learned all I could on the internet.  I made suggestions from time to time and we played around with my prescriptions and doses.  Eventually I ended up switching (at my request) from tamoxifen to Anastrozole.

My doses now:

.75ml/150mg Test cyp every Wednesday at 7pm.
.25mg Anastrozole every day

My last blood tests were about a year ago and were roughly 850-900 test and around 20 estrogen.  At one point while playing around with doses, I was on 1ml/200mg per week and my levels were up to 1400.  I felt GREAT but the doc didn't like my levels being that high.  Later I tried to get him to put me on .5ml/100mg twice a week to stay a little more even but apparently he was "uncomfortable" with that and wanted to refer me to an endocrinologist for any further changes.

Prior to me ever starting TRT, I have never had any problems in the labido department.  Since I have been on TRT, there may have been a slight amount of shrinking in my nads, but an even higher labido (my poor wife couldn't keep up).  I have been married over 20 years so I honestly don't care about the shrinkage (who am I trying to impress).  Just in the last month I think my labido has gone down a bit though.

So to my main question.  I have been reading a lot about HCG and think I want to add it.  Two websites that came up when I searched HCG and TRT were (I ma too new to add links) menshormonalhealth and medicinecoach.  One of them suggests adding HCG for 1 week and off for 3 weeks. Does anyone have personal experience with this combo of meds and have any suggestions?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2016)

Cons: can raise intratesticular e2

Not sure what that actually shakes out to in the real world

Pros: big balls and bust fat nuts.

In my experience though I can simply say I feel better using it than not. KiND of restores some normalcy inside me.


----------



## DF (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been off & on hcg with my trt.  At a dose of 250 IU 2x/week.  I can't say it's made much of a difference in how I've felt.  Like POB said bigger nuts & larger loads is all I noticed.

Your use of Adex seems a bit much at your trt dose.  Have you had your E2 checked recently?


----------



## GreenMeanie (Dec 19, 2016)

DF said:


> I've been off & on hcg with my trt.  At a dose of 250 IU 2x/week.  I can't say it's made much of a difference in how I've felt.  Like POB said bigger nuts & larger loads is all I noticed.
> 
> Your use of Adex seems a bit much at your trt dose.  Have you had your E2 checked recently?



No.  Not for probably over a year now.  Really need to get in and get all my numbers run again.  I guess I have been stalling a bit because Im thinking of going to a different doctor.  Just afraid of going to one that thinks low 300's is "normal".  I know how I feel.  Problem is I live in an area where I don't have a lot of options as far as doctors go.


----------



## DF (Dec 19, 2016)

You could always get private blood work done.


----------



## Jester (Dec 19, 2016)

I would start with current blood work.  I absolutely agree with DF, anastrozole dose seems a bit much, but everyone is different. E2 could be crashed causing issues.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 19, 2016)

Were u taking that much adex when your e came back at 20? If so then u should be ok still. But wouldn't hurt to get bloods every year to check up on things.


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 19, 2016)

You really need to get those bloods done brother. You may have tanked your e2. I would not bother with the hcg unless you plan on having kids. So your balls have shrunk. Whats the big deal. The smaller your balls the bigger your cock will appear..


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't see the point of using hcg alongside test, kind of sending mixed signals to the body. Isn't that the whole point , keep these hormones in balances that favor us ? If you want to be fertile then yeah I get it. Otherwise seems like an unnecessary cost.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 19, 2016)

I recently dropped the HCG.  Didn't notice any difference with or without it.  Agree that .25 mg every day seems like a lot of anastrozole. I was taking 1.5 mg/week and dropped it to 1mg/week. Felt much better.


----------



## Runningwild (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to run hcg with my trt dose and then stopped didn't notice any difference.   When it's time to start trying for a kid I will add it back in but only for that... I also ran 1mg/week of Adex a week when I first started trt and it wasn't enough to keep my estrogen in check but is enough now.  Although when I first started my test levels were low and my estrogen was 0 which my doctor was surprised about so I think when I first raised my test levels my body took some time getting used to it


----------



## GreenMeanie (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the input.  I will schedule an appointment today to get in ASAP for new blood work.  I have been wondering if my ADEX was a little high.  My doc wanted me on an even higher dose and I told him I thought I should start lower.  I am done having kids.  Have three already.  The oldest is in college.  Definitely don't want to start over!!

Thanks again for all the input.  I will post blood results once I know them.  May be a while.  Takes a while to get in with this doctor.  Wish I had a TRT clinic here.  Nearest one is about 4 hours away.


----------



## DF (Dec 19, 2016)

Again if you want to get the blood work done quick you can go through Private med labs.

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/

The hormone panel for females.

When I first started trt they had me on 1mg Adex 2x/week.  I took it because I didn't know any better at the time.  A few months down the road with tanked E2 and developed severe tendinitis in bother elbows & knees hurt like fuk.  It was not pleasant.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 20, 2016)

I been reading alot of post and seeing TRT
What is TRT?


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 20, 2016)

Test replacement therapy?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 20, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> Test replacement therapy?



Correct. Bringing you up to normal levels.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 21, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I been reading alot of post and seeing TRT
> What is TRT?



This was posted by bronco back in early 2014 it didnt have trt so trt = testosterone replacement therapy

Common Acronyms
ALA= Alpha Lipoic Acid 
AS = Anabolic Steroids 
AR = Androgen Receptor
BA = benzyl alcohol
BB = Body Builder or Body Building 
BRO = You and I 
CASE = The body part of a syringe 
CC = cubic centimeter (one thousandth of a liter) 
CLEN = Clenbuterol 
CNS = Central Nervous System 
CYP = Testosterone Cypionate 
DART =Syringe/Needle 
DBOL = Dianabol (Methandrostenolone) 
DECA = Nandrolone Decanoate 
DHT = Dihydrotestosterone 
DNP = Dinitrophenol 
DRINK WINNY = Yes you can drink Winny 
ECA = Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspirin 
ED = Every Day 
ENTH = Testosterone Enanthate 
EOD = Every other day 
EQ = Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate) 
FINA = Finaplix (Trenbolone Acetate) 
GEAR= steroids
GH = Growth Hormone 
GHB = GAMMA HYDROXYBUTYRATE growth hormone 
GYNO = Gynomastica (Bitch tits) 
HGH = Human Growth Hormone 
HPTA = Hypothalamic Pituitary Testicular Axis 
IGF = Insulin Growth Factor 
INJ = Inject, Injection 
LH = Leutenizing Hormone 
MCG = Micrograms 
MG = Milligrams 
ML = Milliliters 
NYC = Norephedrine Yohimbe Caffiene 
NOLVA = Nolvaldex 
OTC = Over the counter 
PIN = Needle 
PRIMO = Primobolan, Primobolan Depot 
PROP = Testosterone Propionate 
SLIN = Insulin 
SUST = Sustanon 
T3 = Thyroid Hormone 
TEST = Testosterone 
TREN = Trenbolone 
WINNY = Winstrol-V (Stanozolol) 
17 AA = 17 Alpha Alkylated 
1cc = 1ml 
mau hung= Ephedra
CRS = Can't remember Shit 
ot = off topic 
O/T = off topic 
LOL = Laugh out loud 
LMAO = Laughing my ass off 
LMFAO = laughing my fu(king ass off 
ROFLMAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off 
ROFLMFAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my fu(king ass off 
ROFLMGDMFAO = rolling on the floor laughing my god damn mother fu(king ass off 
BTW = By the way 
IMO = In my opinion 
IMHO = In my humble opinion 
IMHO = In my honest opinion 
WTF = What the fu(k 
stfu = shut the fu(k up 
AAFLB = Accronims are for lazy bastards

ED = Every day
EOD = Every other day
NPP= nandrolone phenylpropionate
HCG= human chorionic gonadotropin
Tamoxifen=tamox=Nolvadex=Nolva
Ralox=raloxifene=evista
Clomid=clomiphene=clomiphene citrate
HMG=human menopausal gonadotropin
EQ = EQUIPOISE (Boldenone Undecylenate)
Tren/Fina = Finaject (Trenbolone Acetate) ~ the old Parabolan
Test = General expression for all testosteron, IE susta, propiante...
HGH/HG = Human Growth Hormon
d-bol/thai = Dianabol
Winny/Win = Winstrol(Stanzolol)
prop = TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE
enth = TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE
cyp = TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE
sust/omna = Sustanon/Omnadren
Primo = Primobolan depot
Clen = Clenbuterol
ECA = Ephedrine/Caffein/Aspirin
depot = injectable
SHIC=Short High Intensity Cycle
A-bombs/A50 = Anadrol 50
frontload = More juice in the beginning of the cycle
pyramid = most juice in the midle of the cycle. Little in the beg and end
AAS/AS/roids/juice/gear = Anabolic Androgen Steroids
MPB = Male Pattern Baldness
gyno = gynomastic? (Bitch tits)
PCT = Post cycle thearpy (Clomid, Nolva


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 14, 2017)

has anyone that lives in NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI drove to another state for private blood work?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 16, 2017)

Dakinilvr said:


> has anyone that lives in NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI drove to another state for private blood work?



Yes, I've seen guys talk about it.  

I know east coasters will drive to get by state laws, shit so close.  

I don't live out that way but u sign up online, they just email results.  

So no reason you could say u lived in X state when your really in Y.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 16, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> This was posted by bronco back in early 2014 it didnt have trt so trt = testosterone replacement therapy
> 
> Common Acronyms
> ALA= Alpha Lipoic Acid
> ...



This list needs to be updated to include *fgt me irl fgt* for people Tool wants to kill....


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks Gymrat. It is really annoying to not be able to monitor your own health cheaply living in one of these states. I am still waiting to start taking anything until I get older and would love to see the panel at that price. 



gymrat827 said:


> Yes, I've seen guys talk about it.
> 
> I know east coasters will drive to get by state laws, shit so close.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenMeanie (Mar 10, 2017)

Well.....I guess I won't be adding HCG after all.  Doc wrote me a script but I am finding that it is impossible to fill.  WTF??!!!  Pharmacies everywhere are saying they can't fill that anymore.  I am going to see now if he will just up my test cyp a bit.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 11, 2017)

GreenMeanie said:


> Well.....I guess I won't be adding HCG after all.  Doc wrote me a script but I am finding that it is impossible to fill.  WTF??!!!  Pharmacies everywhere are saying they can't fill that anymore.  I am going to see now if he will just up my test cyp a bit.



Brother, I'm in you're neighborhood sort of.  There's a compounding pharmacy in Spokane that will fill that Hcg and mail it to you.  At least they used to.  If you really want to you could call them up and have your doctor fax your script there.


----------



## Rip (Mar 12, 2017)

I had nipple issues on a TRT dose, until I stopped taking Anastrozole. 
Also, I spit my T dose into twice per week. 

As far as HCG, I have the same response. 
Balls get bigger, but don't feel much different. 
On a TRT dose, my balls never completely shrunk. They're just not as big as they were. 
They did not become raisins or disappear.


----------



## Rip (Mar 13, 2017)

compounding pharmacies will    





GreenMeanie said:


> Well.....I guess I won't be adding HCG after all.  Doc wrote me a script but I am finding that it is impossible to fill.  WTF??!!!  Pharmacies everywhere are saying they can't fill that anymore.  I am going to see now if he will just up my test cyp a bit.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey man, I am playing with TRT. Had labs done back in October and was somewhere around 295 on my Test levels so I got a nice Doctor to prescribe me a good TRT + dose. Ran 450mg Test-C a week with .5mg Adex EOD and HCG - 250iu 2x/Wk. About week 18, I dropped that back to 150mg Test-C a week and 250iu HCG/wk. Out of nowhere, my balls shrunk up and got really "high and tight" and very uncomfortable. I called my doc friend who told me to up my HCG to 500IU MWF and take adex - .25mg 2x/wk. Balls dropped down and plumped back in about 10 days. Had some estrogen related moodiness so the HCG can mess with you at higher doses.

I would recommend running the HCG especially since you have a script. There are a bunch of compounders who sell it and will ship for great prices. I don't know the site rules so I'm not going to mention the pharmacy name unless I'm told I can. Having your balls back is better IMO. Big plump balls make you not look like you're 11! Plus, my wife likes them and I like that she likes them.

PS: Doc said his guess was that we just didn't have my hug dose dialed in. Most people do well with 250iu twice a week and apparently I need more. I will drop down to 400iu 3x week next week then down to 350iu MWF then maybe 250iu MWF and see how I do there. Good luck.


----------

